# public transport to Wrentham outlet mall, Boston, MA, USA



## Protocol (26 Mar 2007)

We will be in Boston next week, and might like to go to Wrentham Village outlet mall.

The only public transit option seems to be a tour bus that collects from city centre hotels. It gives you 5 hrs at the mall for USD36 return.

See here

http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/directions.asp?id=10



However, we are thinking about taking a commuter train to either Mansfield or Franklin stations, and then hoping to catch a taxi to the mall, as on this map:

http://www.mbta.com/schedules_and_maps/rail/

Does anybody have any experience of doing that?


----------



## mts (26 Mar 2007)

I was in Wrentham last week, unfortunately I cannot comment on the public transport as we drove. The outlet malls are well worth a visit, the best I've seen in the US. 5 hours should be plenty of time to get to all the shops. We were there about 5 hours and that included taking a break for an hour for lunch and it was long enough. We went midweek and it was reasonably quiet, I would think it is far busier at the weekends.


----------



## thespecialon (26 Mar 2007)

Yes I got the commuter train and then a taxi, this was a few years ago now though.Cant remember the cost of the taxi.But got us there fine and great bargains to be had when I was there


----------



## redchariot (26 Mar 2007)

You could hire a car for the day if you have a licence and drive out and back at your leisure and of course, you have no problems bringing back your shopping. Hertz in Boston does rentals for as little as $40 for a single day's hire


----------



## shkyler (28 Mar 2007)

Hey also going to Boston next week and want to go here. I think that the 5 hours is just the minimum if its like Woodbury in NY then they come every half hour or so because the mall is open until different times. It says 5 plus hours on the website so hoping its more!


----------



## Protocol (28 Mar 2007)

Thanks to everybody for their help.

We thought of the train/taxi to get away from the rigid tour bus times.  But the train is $13.50 return, and the taxi is $21.50 each way, so there is very little difference to paying $36 on the tour bus.

Plus the taxi is a bit of hassle, you would need to book them, or so I was advised by Foxfield taxi company.

I thought that I'd be bored (as a man) after a hour or so, that's why I looked into other options.

But I'll have to just put up with it.


----------



## oldtimer (29 Mar 2007)

I was there last year and like Protocol was fearful of the boredom. Was there for about 3 hours. There are plenty of shops alright and the missus had a ball - excellent value and discounts in some shops. As for me - luckily it was a glorious day and there are plenty of seats to sit out on - just watch the talent and world go by. Also a very big restaurant at entrance where one can have a coffee (or any kind of meal) in relaxed environment.


----------



## Lindy (29 Mar 2007)

Hi, I was in Wrentham last Thursday with 4 friends and we each paid $40 return for a private transfer. The guy we used was named Tony and had met him in airport as we were walking out to get a taxi. He wa sone of the fellas asking did we need a shuttle to the city. As there was 4 of us the $30 fare to the city was good value compared to about $22-25 for each taxi (didn't think all our bags would fit one taxi). While on way to our hotel he asked would we be going to Wrentham as he could drive us there. We organised with him to collect us as we could pick the times we wanted and didn't have the hassle of set times. 

We got picked up at 9.30am (shops only open at 10) and were collected at 5pm. By that stage we were all shopped out. Paid Tony when we got back to Boston. His details are Tony DeFilippo, number (617) 389 0216/381-9066 Broadway Limousine Inc. 

Not sure how much it would be for less people but for us it was so handy. We even got him to bring us back to the airport!


----------



## Lori Dublin (13 Feb 2010)

Hi Everyone....

Traveling to boston on the 4th march.. have read the previous messages on transport etc was wondering if anyone has been there recently and has any tips etc would be very grateful.  I am travelling with 3 others so looking at the possibility of booking  transport from the airport to hotel and back and then to the outlet village and back ourselves as it may work out cheaper.... any tips would be deadly... thanks


----------



## EvilDoctorK (14 Feb 2010)

For the outlets I'd just rent a car for the day  - shouldn't set you back more the $50, probably less  - Wrentham is an easy drive from Boston  - no more than an hour, probably less, almost all on freeways ... you've much more flexibility (and a place to put your purchases) if you have a car.

Airport->Hotel ... I'd take a cab - Boston airport is very close to downtown, cabs aren't too expensive (especially if there's 4 of you to share)


----------



## Lori Dublin (14 Feb 2010)

Thanks  EvilDoctorK for the advise... will look into renting a car... dont know if hubby will be happy driving over there... But will give it a try...


----------

